# Cover for Cabin Entry?



## heathhampton (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a cuddy cabin with an open entry and was wondering if anyone had any ideas of a good covering to use. The reason I wanted to cover it is I have an air conditioning unit and wanted to enclose the cuddy as much as possible to cool it down. Any ideas? If there is a website or store I can get a custom one from, that would be great.


----------



## Creative Acrylics (Oct 2, 2007)

We specialize in custom acrylic hatches and windshields. Starboard or Lexan would also be options. 479-8889.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Creative Acrylics (11/3/2008)*We specialize in custom acrylic hatches and windshields. Starboard or Lexan would also be options. 479-8889.


Give these guys a call. I, and probably several other PFF'ers, have had work done by them. They do good work, and it costed less than I expected!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FelixH (11/3/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Creative Acrylics (11/3/2008)*We specialize in custom acrylic hatches and windshields. Starboard or Lexan would also be options. 479-8889.
> ...


Yep,

You can add me to the list of folks that have done business with Creative Acrylics. He cut me a windshield piece for my boat at a great price. Great guy.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Ditto. Nice folks, great work and very fair prices.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Creative Acrylics (11/3/2008)*We specialize in custom acrylic hatches and windshields. Starboard or Lexan would also be options. 479-8889.


Where are you located, your hours, etc. ?

I need some of that black abs "haircell"???? plastic. The stuff commonly used on dashboards to mount gauges into, that stuff.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *johnsonbeachbum (11/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Creative Acrylics (11/3/2008)*We specialize in custom acrylic hatches and windshields. Starboard or Lexan would also be options. 479-8889.
> ...


Phone number is listed. Give him a call.

*Creative Acrylics* & Plastic
<DIV class=std style="WIDTH: 18em"><SPAN class=a>www.[B]creative[/B]-*acrylics*.com

1803 W Nine Mile Rd # B
Pensacola, FL 32534
(850) 479-8889
Get directions</DIV>


----------

